# Bought a buddy for Cookie, no more cuddling with Mama =(



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought a 2nd cockatiel to be a buddy for Cookie, and introduced them to each other 3 days ago. They are now sharing a cage and are having lots of fun together. Cookie is so happy to have a buddy! The problem is that she doesn't care about me anymore. When I pick her up, she doesn't want to have anything to do with me, and couldn't care less about me. Whenever she's out of the cage he calls her and she goes flying back. I took her to a neutral place to re-bond, but she could still hear him calling and kept trying to get away from me. She won't even let me give her scritches anymore!!!

Is this how it's going to be from now on?? Or is she just too excited about her new buddy and will go back to normal after this initial phase is over? Is there anything that I can do to make her want to spend more time with me!! Please help!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Food bribery always works...some yummy millet will make her want to hang out with you. I never had this problem with my girl, no matter who I brought into the house she always wanted me instead. You could try covering him when you take her away so he doesn't call for her while you have her out.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Roxy, I will try both things that you suggested. Also, the new tiel doesn't seem interested in being tamed either. Should I keep the girl covered when I take him out, just so he can get used to me when she's not around?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes and take him out of the room completely, away from her and the cage, both would be a distraction and make it harder to tame him. Food bribery will go a long way in taming him up as well.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow I'm sorry this happened to you. That is my fear about getting another bird because I love the one I have know and I would be heart broken if she didn't want me anymore. I hope everything works out for you and you get your bond back.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Yes and take him out of the room completely, away from her and the cage, both would be a distraction and make it harder to tame him. Food bribery will go a long way in taming him up as well.



will do! He is already eating sunflower seeds from my hand, although he bites my finger sometimes lol.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

smays810 said:


> Wow I'm sorry this happened to you. That is my fear about getting another bird because I love the one I have know and I would be heart broken if she didn't want me anymore. I hope everything works out for you and you get your bond back.


Thanks! Will keep trying. I don't think she was completely bonded with me yet, though. I've had her for 3.5 months, and felt bad to leave her alone at home while I was at work, so I decided to get her a buddy. She is definitely happier now, but she won't stay with me anymore. Maybe when he is tamed they will both love me


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

my grey won't go anywhere without ama. but ama is a baby and still loves contact with me, so she comes willingly and he follows. you might want to try one on one time with both of them and see if one or the other is more willing to be a buddy to you and the other will follow him/her.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> my grey won't go anywhere without ama. but ama is a baby and still loves contact with me, so she comes willingly and he follows. you might want to try one on one time with both of them and see if one or the other is more willing to be a buddy to you and the other will follow him/her.


yeah I think I will try this after I tame the guy. Right now he is doing everything that cookie does and she is bossing him around. I think she is very excited to have a buddy.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Just an update: I took Cookie out of the cage and covered it with the little guy inside, and she let me scratch her head! She acted normal like she used to before I got him. But then SHE called out to him, and he responded, and she went flying back to the cage.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

CookieTiel said:


> yeah I think I will try this after I tame the guy. Right now he is doing everything that cookie does and she is bossing him around. I think she is very excited to have a buddy.


you will probably have better luck with the little guy. grey and i have been together for five months and he picks ama over everything else every time. lol. i've only had ama for two weeks and she willing comes to me (picks me over grey), so time will tell once you get your little boy trained.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> you will probably have better luck with the little guy. grey and i have been together for five months and he picks ama over everything else every time. lol. i've only had ama for two weeks and she willing comes to me (picks me over grey), so time will tell once you get your little boy trained.


aww that's so cute!!! My little guy is already eating seeds from my hand, but only when Cookie is around. When she is not he freaks out. I think I will start taming him without Cookie. Then I'll do the one on one time with both of them and see which one is more likely to bond with me. I don't know, but the boy's personality seems to be more independent, so I don't know if he will be as cuddly as Cookie. But only if Cookie can return to her normal self I'll be happy  (by the way, I love the name Ama)


----------

